# Appearance - LineAttributes -Width ?



## BlueBook (5. Feb 2004)

Ich verzweifele gerade ein wenig, irgendwie will das bei mir nicht mit der Liniendicke.

Also man nehme:

A.) Die Linie:

```
IndexedLineArray kontur = new IndexedLineArray(2,IndexedLineArray.COORDINATES,2);
kontur.setCoordinate( 0, kegelstumpf[0]);
kontur.setCoordinate( 1, kegelstumpf[1]);
kontur.setCoordinateIndex( 0, 0);
kontur.setCoordinateIndex( 1, 1);
Shape3D bla = new Shape3D(kontur, app4b());
actu3dkreis.addChild(bla);
```

und
B.) Die Eigenschaften:

```
private Appearance app4b () {
		Appearance 	app4 = new Appearance();

		ColoringAttributes c_att = new	ColoringAttributes();
		c_att.setColor(new Color3f(1.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f));
		app4.setColoringAttributes(c_att);
		
		LineAttributes lineAtt = new LineAttributes(10.0f,LineAttributes.PATTERN_SOLID,true);
		lineAtt.setLineAntialiasingEnable(true);
		lineAtt.setLineWidth(10.0f);
                                app4.setLineAttributes(lineAtt);

		return app4;
}
```

Ich weiß setLineWidth ist doppelt, aber funktioniert beides nicht   
Gibts da einen Trick?  ???:L 

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, möchte doch nur ein wenig meine Linie dicker bekommen.


übrigens ne nette Seite zum Thema: 
http://viz.aset.psu.edu/jack/java3d/slides/mt0127.htm

Grüße
BB


----------



## hoon (9. Feb 2004)

Mache mal testhalber das Folgende hinzu:


```
PolygonAttributes polyatt = new PolygonAttributes();
polyatt.setPolygonMode(PolygonAttributes.POLYGON_LINE);
polyatt.setCullFace(PolygonAttributes.CULL_NONE);

app4.setPolygonAttributes(polyatt);
```

Hab ich aus einem Programm von mir geklaut, wo ich die Linienstaerke mal  beinflusste. Weiss jetzt aber nicht mehr genau wozu es war. Muesste ich mal nachlesen.

Versuche ansonsten mal das Appearance auf einfachen geometrischen Körper zu beziehen, wie z.B.:


```
Box box = new Box(0.4f, 0.4f, 0.4f, app4b());
```


----------



## Oxygenic (9. Feb 2004)

Punktgrößen und Linienbreiten lassen sich unter DirectMurX nicht beeinflussen, ich vermute mal, es liegt bei dir daran.


----------



## BlueBook (13. Feb 2004)

Arrggsss....

wenn das wirklich an DirectX liegen sollte *grummel*

Und dafür hab ich ne Stunde blöd rumgefuchtelt...

grsss....

Können die das da nicht wenigstens irgendwo mit rein schreiben....

Werd ich mal unter openGL testen....


Danke für Die Antwort   

beste grüße
BB


----------

